
Steve Jobs keynote speech leaked? - raghus
http://www.pocket-lint.co.uk/news/news.phtml/12251/13275/Steve-jobs-keynote-speech-leaked.phtml
======
rcoder
I'm going to call BS on this one, for one simple reason: submitting source
code to an application is both unlikely to fly with independent developers,
and a pretty poor way to protect the underlying platform from malware.

The former is especially obvious in the context of independent OS X
developers' love/hate relationship with Apple -- it's a great platform, but if
your app proves _too_ popular, Apple is likely to just roll their own version
into the next release of the OS, and shove you out of the market. Giving them
source code along with the deal is just not a good deal for anyone but the
boys in Cupertino.

The second issue is more subtle, but no less important. Manually reviewing
millions of lines of code submitted by random ADC members is hardly going to
be cost or time-effective for Apple. Also, even if they did decide to eat the
cost, it wouldn't work -- even gifted developers have a hard time doing strong
security audits of their own code, much less that written by other people.

Overall, it looks like a wishlist, not a feasible leaked outline.

~~~
michaelneale
"-- it's a great platform, but if your app proves too popular, Apple is likely
to just roll their own version into the next release of the OS, and shove you
out of the market."

Now where have I heard that before?

------
rms
What about the rumor of Jay-Z launching a record label with Apple? They could
call it Apple Records.

~~~
nkohari
There's already an Apple Records. It was the Beatles' record label.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Records>

~~~
mhartl
N.B. You've been downmodded (though not by me) because the existence of Apple
Records is common knowledge. The parent poster, relying on this knowledge, was
being ironic.

~~~
nkohari
Some people really need to lay off the downmod button. Not being able to
detect sarcasm from plaintext is not a reason to get downmodded. Remind me not
to post what I consider helpful information in the future.

------
mrtron
If it is a fake...well played.

If it is real, that is truly disappointing. Like your older brother telling
you your presents on Christmas Eve.

~~~
thorax
Dude, I told you I was sorry for that.

------
modoc
If it's not real, it's a good fake. It would be a nice day if all of that is
announced. I'm really looking forward to the iPhone SDK, as are many I would
imagine. I'll be crossing my fingers.

------
boredguy8
Fake: SDK for iPhone is everyone's wet dream for some odd reason. They'll
release the SDK when they go to an "OS-centric" mindset.

------
Tichy
I already have a 0,8 inch notebook. I hope with LED display and solid state
disk, the new MacBook will be slimmer.

------
icky
My guess is that it's a fake, but it happens to coincide with the actual
planned keynote anyway. ;P

------
meantangerine
fake: the mac pro was introduced a week ago.

~~~
vegashacker
I don't think it says MacBook Pro, though. It's just talking about MacBooks.

~~~
zyroth
That's why he was talking about the macpro and not the macbook pro.

------
lst
And who cares about apples?

I prefer bananas!

